# Bottle baby problem! Please help



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

On Monday morning my doe kidded and refused the babies. I found them when I was leaving for work. One had already passed and one was still alive. I tried milking her to get colostrum but it was so thick. It had a green tint to it. Is that normal? Those babies could have never got it out. I had to soak her bag in warm water just to get a little bit out. Long story short I have bottle baby again but I'm having problems. He was really weak. I fed him powdered colostrum for 24 hours and he ate, peed and pooped fine. Yesterday morning he started only nibbling on the nipple and not interested. By then he was up and walking but would only take a few steps and then get down on his knees and just stay there. His legs aren't weak. He doesn't just fall to his knees but gets down one at a time and stays like that. He only wants to eat about half an ounce every 3 or so hours unlike the first day when he wanted it all the time. He didn't poop all day yesterday so last night I put some soapy water and oil in him and he pooped about 6 inches of poop. He acts like he is hungry when it's time to feed and he gets excited but after a few sucks he just stops and is no longer interested. I tried putting kero syrup in his milk but that didnt change anything. Last night he started standing a little humped up and still is this morning. He seems to feel better when he gets down on his knees with his butt in the air. Also even though he hasn't ate much his belly looks almost full but not huge. Do you think his stomach hurts? Also he has a bit of wheezing when he breathes. Usually only when he is laying down. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!

I would put a pinch of baking soda in his bottle. I would also give him a shot of B Complex. What is he temp?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what beautiful markings. I am to new to this to help but I sure hope you win the battle he is so sweet.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I will try adding some baking soda. My mom is goat sitting while I am at work so I will tell her lol. I brought him with me to work on Monday and Tuesday but he was starting to get more vocal so I dropped him off with her this morning. I work at a law firm and our clients were wondering what all of the screaming was about lol. Is the green colostrum a normal thing? I have never seen it that color before.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he is beautiful...what milk are you feeding him..sounds like hes not digesting it....I would stop milk for a few bottles...give him quality Electros with a pinch of baking soda..I would also give him cd antitoxin to help clear his tummy of the toxicity that could be building...1 cc per 5 # sub Q
Once he is feeling better , if you are not feeding him goats milk try whole cows milk at 10% of his weightin oz...for ex: if he is 7 pounds... 7x16=112 ozx 10%= 11.2 oz of milk for the day divided into four feedings =2.8 oz a feeding...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

green is not normal...you will need to milk mom out completely and test her for mastitis...check for fever...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been reading on different medications for goats and how to use them..I found this and thought it might help your little man since he didnt get real Colostrum.

Doprem :Eliminates respiratory distress in newborns caused by troubled births, including C-sections. Drop 2/10 cc under kid's tongue immediately upon birth to stimulate long activity. May also be used when kids are pulled out of their dams. Refrigerate.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

What is cd antitoxin? Is it it something I can get from tractor supply or a feed store?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cd Antitoxin is a medication to help prevent or take care of toxins that build in the gut when rumen or stomach function is off..It is a very important medication to keep on hand..This link will explain it better than me lol..http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/#.UXATJLV3Z0M

I would also follow the new doseing info found on this link : ) easier to do

Some TSC and feed supply stores carry it..its getting harder to find..I order mine from Jeffers..most vets should also carry it.. especially large animal vets..


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a new problem. That baby pooed fine this morning but my mom just called and said it has horrible diarrhea now. What should I do?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the cd antitoxin will help ...what is he eating and how much? 
tell mom no more milk..give electros with a pinch of baking soda until his tummy settles..hes going to have it a bit rough for a few months since he did not get colostrum..but with care he will do fine..

here is a home made electrolyte recipe 
Homemade ElectrolytesA half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is an article on bottle feeding babies...it is important he be fed proper amounts..even if those big sad eyes ask for more...they can sure make us feel guilty..be strong : ) weigh him weekly and adjust his milk accordingly.... http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

You have been so helpful. Thank u. He has an appetite since he got all of that out.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

She has regular molasses that she got from an Amish lady. Would that be sufficient or do I need unsulphered


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I forgot to tell you that he is drinking whole milk. He has had about 2 ounces total since 7 am


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

reg. molasses is fine : ) whole milk is perfect...it is a bit harder to digest then goats milk..but tons better than replacer...stick to a 10% body weight in milk for a while...once he is super strong you can inch it to 12% of his body weight...( 12% of his weight in oz)

I would keep him off milk for 12 hours to start...give him electrolytes instead...that will keep him hydrated while his tummy rests...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Please help. The electrolytes have given him back his energy but only for about and hour. Once he goes to sleep for about and hour he wakes up and is too week to even stand. He still has horrible diarrhea. The poor baby just stands up and water will shoot out of his butt. I have been feeding him just a tad bit more because of his weakness. It seems as soon as I feed him he starts to perk up and will walk around for about 30 minutes without falling down but as soon as he goes to sleep he looses all of his energy. He poops all over himself in his bed and when he walks It's constantly coming out of his butt. Should I give him some milk with his electrolytes? I'm so worried about him. My husband made me give him a half squirt of Sulmet because his diarrhea is so bad. Will these electrolytes make his diarrhea stop? It's clear diarrhea with a little white orange tint.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Milk will make him worse right now..we need to stop the runs..pepto can help coat his tummy and firm things up...Also take about 1/8 tsp baking soda and add enough water to make a drench..to help settle the acid...
did you find CD Antitoxin? this would help him very much right now...
I would feed less electros more often..every 2 hours at the longest to keep his strength up...check his temp see where he is at...
what meds do you have on hand? any human vitamins..B Complex or B 1??


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I have gummy B complex vitamins for adults and pepto bismol. The vet here was closed when I got off work. They always avoid my goat problems anyways. How much pepto? How much do you recommend of electrolytes every 2 hours. I would feel more comfortable trying to give him every hour because he gets so weak and can't hold his head up all of the way. It's weird that he peps up and can walk as soon as he eats. Poor thing. I hate to watch them suffer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

give him 3 cc pepto and yes every hour feedings would be great....How much does he weigh ..? go a head an take his temp as well
Sounds like the electros are not sustaining his energy...you can give him a pea size of honey ..just wipe it on the roof of his mouth..Electros should be warm..just like his milk was..
Gummy might work if you can disolve 1/2 a gummy in just enough water to drench


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My vet had me putting a teaspoon of honey in Shep's warm electrolites. Would you be comfortable PMing your address I'd like very much to sent him a get well soon present.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Temp is normal. I gave him the pepto. I'm going to try and dissolve half the gummy. My scale battery is not working so I've just been guessing. He weighs about 6 or 7 pounds.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

The gummy was actually easy to dissolve. Is it too early to give to him since I just have him pepto or can I just go ahead and give it to him?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok I would give him no more than 1 oz at a time hourly...go ahead and do as goathiker suggest and add the honey to his electros...its great for energy

So glad his temp is normal!!! encouaging


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Go ahead and give it..the b complex will help him alot...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

That is very sweet of you goathiker! I will send it to you. I added some honey and gave him an ounce. Guess I will wait and see how he does. I really appreciate both of your help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

prayers are sent..he has a fight ahead of him..but he is good hands : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Prayers from here to. I will send his package tomorrow...


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yogurt will provide the lactobacillus he needs to get his little gut working. I use milk of magnesia to stop the runs first and foremost. Then I use yogurt to get the gut moving and return it to normal functions. It's so easy to upset their tummys at this age. Just a little yogurt, I drop a little in the bottle and shake


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MOM is usually used for constipation..pepeto for runs  Yogurt can be soothing


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows your baby doing this morning


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry it took me a while to get back to you. He isn't doing well at all. I ended up taking him to the vet this morning and they said he had a bacteria in his stomach and gave me some antibiotics and electrolytes to give him. He is so weak. They told me not to feed whole milk anymore and get powdered goat milk


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I've always fed the babies whole milk and not had problems but I will try anything to help him so I switched.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry he isn't doing well...as for the milk, personally I would hate to switch his milk..if you do so ...go slowly..let his tummy adjust..I understand you want to do the very best for him...so go with your gut ...you have been great with him ...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of your support. I just feel like the vet could have done something more for him. I have to change his bedding every hour. He just lays there and water pours out of him. I got scours milk replacer for bacteria. I hope it helps. Im still doing the electrolytes in between feedings as the vet said. I am amazed he has made it this far with the diarrhea he has. He is always willing to eat. I stand him up when I feed and he will do ok for about a minute and then falls over. He has a will to live that's for sure. I just pray that this works. I just wish he would get some rest. He wakes up about every 15 minutes and hollers. When I check on him he wants to eat my fingers off but I don't want to give him too much so I just try to sooth him and hold him until he falls back asleep.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He is a fighter!! I was thinking today about him...there is a electrolyte that gels that is suppose to be great for runny poop...sticks to the ribs kind of thing...Im not sure the name??
keep up with b complex..and thiamine if you have it...
neomycin sulfate is an oral med for ecoli and other bacteria that should also help his runs...its not an antibiotic buts works like one..
I am searching for information...he needs a break poor guy..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I cant find the name with description that it turns to gel but these two are mentioned many times Bounce Back or Resorb

maybe some better quality electros will help him...up him 1 more oz at a time..might help him sleep a little longer..he sounds hungry ; ( the fact what he eagerly takes his bottle is a very good sign..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here it is : ) Revitalyte Gelling electros : ) suppose to work great...my friend said the first sign of scours she mixes a bottle with half milk and half revitlyte...she said works like a charm....not sure if mixing it with milk would be great right now..but maybe once would give him the strength he needs to keep fighting....certainly couldn't make his poop any waterier


----------



## jchitwood (Mar 19, 2013)

I would definitely give him a shot of Vitamin B complex. I have also been told that some goats can not tolerate the animal fat in powder milk replacer. I would definitely get a gallon of milk and see if he would drink it. 
I always add almost a teaspoon of baking soda to a 20oz of milk everytime I feed. 
You could give the baby some Pepto to soothe his stomach. 
I have also attached one of my kids that look like him!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..I turned my lap top off got in bed then couldn't turn my brain off lol...Im second guessing myself about giving him any milk at all right now..I am afraid he will not digest it right now making matters worse..so I and reversing that idea and thinking straight Revitalyte Gelling electros//I just want him to feel fed lol..but I believe this gelling elecros can do that for him..


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I never thought I would be so happy to see mushy poo! It's more of a watery pudding but that's 100% better than it was. It was just water that continually drained from his butt. He isn't wanting to eat as much now though. He surprised me last night when I went to feed because he stood up on his own and walked around for 2 or 3 minutes but it seems he is weaker this morning than he was before he walked around. He gets better and then worse. I am going to try to find the gel.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I called the vet to see if I could get some b complex. He said it wouldn't hurt him but it wouldn't help either. Told them I still wanted it and on my way to get it. I asked if there was anything else he suggested and he said that where it is so young that you just have to wait see if it makes it or not. Grrr!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good for you..were you ever able to get cd antitoxin? I think he would really benefit from it...Im so happy to hear poop is a little bit firmer...very encouraging...if he begin to refuse to eat...I would give him neomycin instead of the other replacer stuff . its not as harsh for them and it doesn't replace his electrolytes...b complex will help if nothing more than to perk him up..


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

They didn't have the cd antitoxin. Said they could order it but it would be a few days. He gave me one cc of b complex to give to him. The shot was 9 bucks. A whole bottle a Jeffers is 14.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh my goodness...might want to pull together a Jeffers order...and only 1 cc...thats crazy! Hows he feeling today?


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

I want you to know I'm praying for your little guy! How's he doing?


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you. He is still pretty weak. He can stand and walk for a few minutes but that's all he can handle. His poo actually stayed on his butt today instead of running down his legs. It's like a big yellow glob when it comes out now. I just wish he could get some strength back.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

happybleats said:


> oh my goodness...might want to pull together a Jeffers order...and only 1 cc...thats crazy! Hows he feeling today?


Should I he have gotten more of a dose? Is this something I need to go ahead and order and give more when it comes in?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B complex is a good vit. to keep around to help is stressful situations..increase appetite and energy...he wont die without it...but I would keep it on hand...it sure helps give them a boost..1 cc for $9 is just crazy. If you put together a order to Jeffers...include cd antitoxin...my as well make the shipping worth it : ) So glad he is firming up...: ) prayers are still coming


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

He is doing so much better! He is sustaining his energy now when he sleeps. He walks around great. He seems to get better every day. He hasn't had severe weakness for last few days but poo is still pudding like. I can't believe how much better he is doing. He sure is a fighter. He tried to jump up and click his heels yesterday but didn't quite land back on his feet lol. My concern now is the that the milk replacer I have him on says only use for 7 days. I'm not sure what to do when I switch him. I don't want it to upset his stomach. He was a week old yesterday and has started to nibble around some on dirt and tries to suck on grass lol. I'm so worried about changing his milk and what would be best to change it to. He was on whole milk when this all happened.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

go slowly....add whole milk to the replacer with each bottle and decrease the replacer as you increase his milk until he is 100% on milk. if his stools change go slower...he should do fine..he'll do fine... it would be great to see berries....maybe give him 1 cc pepto before his bottle..to coat the tummy


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you think whole milk is okay since all this started while he was on whole milk?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it will be fine...I dont think it was the milk that started all this...he didnt get moms colostrum. as soon as the kids are born..the environment begins its attack so to speak..and with out mom colostrum he didn't have any defense....I would go slow as you get him back on the milk, daily probios to get his tummy in order and keep it that way.keep CD antitoxin handy in case he need it as well as b complex and one thing I do suggest when a baby is with out colostrum is to be given 2 cc tetanus antitoxin every ten days until he is old enough to have CD&T ...it is just an extra protection ..he will have an uphill battle but he can win...Worm him as soon as he is three -four weeks old so parasites will not take a toll on him..also around the same time do a cocci preventive since he can not afford that fight...I would use Baycox..its much easier to give and works great..sorry to through so much at once...: ) planning a head so you can order what you need before you need it...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks. Do you think it's ok to switch after the 5 days even if his poo is still not good. I don't know why he still has pudding poo and no change in it over the last few days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if the package says not to use more than five days..I would change, he probably still having difficulty digesting..you could go to electros a day or two.. add 3 cc pepto daily for a few days to firm his poop up some more..then slowly re introduce milk....


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

Hows your baby? I have been keeping up on the thread and following his progress. So amazing how far he has come. You should call him Rocky! Like the fighter.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for asking about him. He sure is a fighter. He is still going. Poo has yet to firm up. It's more of a thick pudding now but he is doing great. Looking at him now it is hard to believe how bad off he was just a week ago. I've had to transition him into 3 bottles a day because he was getting too big and vocal to bring to work with me. I was really worried that his energy would dramatically decrease without having his usual 6 or 7 bottles a day just to keep him strong enough to walk in the beginning. He has done well with it the last three days. I started him over the weekend so I could be here to see if it affected him because he still has diarrhea but he seems to be doing great so far. He spent his first night outside last night in the barn. He is in a stall to himself. I was so worried all night but he did great. He still isn't out of woods yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you have done great with him..if he can just get past this stage I believe he will grow to be a strong healthy buck...with him not getting colostrum to protect him he is susceptible to so much....you have gotten him through the hard stuff...hes lucky to have you


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks. Do you think he would be ok to dehorn or no?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if the only problem he has right now is loose poop...I say yes, there is always risk even in strong kids....I would do a tetanus antitoxin about 30 minutes prior to the disbudding and spritz his head with apple cider vinegar after to cool him off fast. a bit of banamine to ease the pain and help prevent swelling..and a yummy warm bottle waiting for him


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know if I can get the banimine from my vet without an office visit but I will try. I've signed up for an online med service but I'm still waiting for approval.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just let your vet know you are having him disbudded and only need about 1/4 cc ....he might be ok with that...Hopefully the on line med service will kick in soon for you...what a pain that must be lol


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes it is a such a pain. Plus I have been trying so hard to find him a buddy to keep in his stall with him. He has screamed so much the last two days when I leave him that he is hoarse and just squeals when he tries to yell. I don't have any goats young enough to safely put with him. They all want to knock him around. I have one that is a month old but she is still with momma and momma dont like him at all lol. I have found 2 bottle babies in my area but they want 125 or 100 for each. I just think that is outrageous for a 3 week old goat. I might could see their point if it was a prize goat bloodline or registered. I have searched and searched with no luck.


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you located? If near me I could babysit. You can PM me as well .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor little guy....Ihave found introducing them to the herd slowly by making sure he shares a fence with the others...they will come to the fence and sniff him and so forth...then let him in with the others with you right by his side...if they are too hard on him...he goes back to his pen for a bit longer..but if they sniff him..push him a little but no one is hard..then let him stay longer with you there..each day let him out with them...you will know when it is safe for him to run with the herd...not all my girls love all the bottle babies but they put up with them...some will push them away from the hay basket or even to a quick pop..but I have not had any of them purposely try to kill or hurt the bottle babies...and the babies learn who to stay away from and to dodge a mean goat lol Soon he will be running and playing with the other kids and the moms will not give him much a second look...also while he is in the pen you can put the one month old in with him for a while...to make a friend to hang out with once he is in the herd..the transition can be pain staking but very worth it when you look out and see him running with everyone..


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I found a 2 month old Pygmy for 30 bucks. Not my breed of choice but beggers cant be choosers. That little thing is so aggressive. He is a bottle baby too. I brought him home today and he was flipping my little one in the air and then penning him up against the side of the wall. I stood back and watched for about 30 minutes but I couldn't take anymore. I ended up putting the Pygmy in a cage inside the stall and my little one seems content just having him in there. Hopefully he will settle down soon and they can be buddies. How much pepto bismol do you recommend to give him?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You are doing an amazing job. Wow. I just found this thread, and I think you are just astonishing. Good job. I hope that little one grows up healthy for you.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Xuxasmamma said:


> Where are you located? If near me I could babysit. You can PM me as well .


I live in Kentucky


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

does he have runny poop again?? 3 cc is a good amount of pepto if needed. 
The pygmy should settle down...and soon your little man will be bigger lol..after visiting through a kennel he might be calmer tomorrow...a more open space so your little guy can move away would be better..if he gets aggressive..just step between them like a mama goat would and give him a gentle shove..soon they will be best buddies..


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

lissablack said:


> You are doing an amazing job. Wow. I just found this thread, and I think you are just astonishing. Good job. I hope that little one grows up healthy for you.


Thank you so much! I sure hope he does too. I always get attached to my bottle babies but he just melts my heart when he looks at me. I'm definitely wrapped around his little hoof lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It really helped Shep a lot to give him his pepto an hour before his milk. I also found "Goats Prefer probiotic powder". It is meant to be mixed right in the milk. It mixes easily and doesn't clog the nipple. I gave him a half scoop of that and a pinch of soda in each bottle while he was sick. Once he was better I weaned him off the soda but, still put a scoop of the probios in one bottle a day. I also got him eating alfalfa pellets as soon as I could. He had Coronavirus. Now he's a 58lb 9 week old eating everything in front of him and drinking 72oz of pasterized Jersey cow milk daily.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

happybleats said:


> does he have runny poop again?? 3 cc is a good amount of pepto if needed.
> The pygmy should settle down...and soon your little man will be bigger lol..after visiting through a kennel he might be calmer tomorrow...a more open space so your little guy can move away would be better..if he gets aggressive..just step between them like a mama goat would and give him a gentle shove..soon they will be best buddies..


It's a little mushier than it has been so I wanna go ahead and give it to him incase it tries to get worse. He is so much more content since I got the other one. Even though they are still separated he only screamed about 3 times after I checked on him a few minutes ago.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its good to keep on top of it..: ) I like Goathikers idea too.. I can see how that will sooth his tummy before the milk : ) I bet in a few days both will be jumping and running..it will help him get stronger faster too : ) and soon that little pygmy will worm his way into your heart too lol


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

goathiker said:


> It really helped Shep a lot to give him his pepto an hour before his milk. I also found "Goats Prefer probiotic powder". It is meant to be mixed right in the milk. It mixes easily and doesn't clog the nipple. I gave him a half scoop of that and a pinch of soda in each bottle while he was sick. Once he was better I weaned him off the soda but, still put a scoop of the probios in one bottle a day. I also got him eating alfalfa pellets as soon as I could. He had Coronavirus. Now he's a 58lb 9 week old eating everything in front of him and drinking 72oz of pasterized Jersey cow milk daily.


I will definitely try to find some of that to mix in his bottle. How old was he when he started eating the pellets? I don't know why I am second guessing everything I do with him. I've been thru bottle babies plenty of times before but I can't bring myself to even put a little grain in his stall because I'm afraid he will get choked. Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You have been through so much together...it is natural for you to worry extra with him....


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are some new photos of him from yesterday.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..I can see why he has made his home in your heart...hes beautiful


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

happybleats said:


> awe..I can see why he has made his home in your heart...hes beautiful


I was expecting the Pygmy to be a lot smaller for a 2 month old. He is twice the size my little guy but he is sweet too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He was about 3 weeks old before he had much interest in pellets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I look forward to pix of the two playing


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I look forward to pix of the two playing


Here is his poo


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I look forward to pix of the two playing











Here is meanie Lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Tabbytabtab said:


> I was expecting the Pygmy to be a lot smaller for a 2 month old. He is twice the size my little guy but he is sweet too.


My purebred Pygmy stayed small longer, but the "mixed mini" kids I have out of her have nearly reached their full size by 2.5 months! They still nurse, but they are bigger than mom now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they are so cute..oh my adorable...
That poop looks a bit dark, some what greenish....I would go a head and run a fecal...see whats going on there....

those boys look so happy...Im so glad you found him a buddy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's exactly what Shep's poo looked like. It was the Coronavirus. My vet put him on Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim tablets. He cleared up after 6 days on the meds.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

They ran a fecal on him when I took him to the vet and they said they didn't see anything in his poo and that it had to be a bacteria in his stomach and it wouldn't show up on the test. They gave me the liquid sulfa antibiotic stuff. .7 cc per day. He was on it for 7 days with no change.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would ty what Goathiker suggested...her little man went though a lot...she got him dry and pooping berries with the help of her vet..Im not sure Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim tablets ae from a vet however..at any rate sue couldnt hurt him to try


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

goathiker said:


> That's exactly what Shep's poo looked like. It was the Coronavirus. My vet put him on Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim tablets. He cleared up after 6 days on the meds.


How did you get him to take the tablets?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just stuck them down his throat carefully. You can mix them crushed with warm water as well. They disolve pretty good.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Update!

We finally have berries!!!! He has had some here and there for the last month but consistently for the last two weeks! Yay! Also his black patches have white hair underneath so I think when he sheds off next year he will have white spots.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah! Glad to hear it!! Isn't is funny how we can get so happy about goat poo?? LOL
Such a pretty little guy.


----------

